# How to fetch mails from hotmail?

## uyuy

I am enjoying  KDE very much.Is it possible to fetch mails from hotmail/msn by kmail?  :Question: 

ps.English is not my native language,sorry for my expression.

----------

## popopo_

emerge gotmail, then create the file ~/.gotmailrc, where you should put your conf (have a look at the man page), here is mine though :

username=myusername

password=mypass

folder-dir=~/.hotmail

folders=Inbox

only-new

mark-read

What it does is that it retrieves only new messages from hotmail to the local dir ~/.hotmail/Inbox, and then mark them as read (so they won't be downloaded again next time)

Then in kmail, create a new account (the type of the account is local mailbox).

The location of the local box is of course ~/.hotmail/Inbox

In locking method, i use "none", cause otherwise it doesn't work (dunno why btw)

And in Pre-command, put "gotmail" without the quotes.

If you first want to download the entire contents of your hotmail account, you should remove "only-new" from the conf file, and then put it again after fetching all the mails.

Hope it helped

----------

## dev

There's also hotway. There's an ebuild at bugs.gentoo.org.. The ebuilds been there for ages I don't know why its not in portage yet.

----------

## Molerat

You can emerge gotmail??  Wow, I'm really starting to like this Portage thing!

----------

## uyuy

I tried gotmail in commond line,and something is wrong,like that: 

```

Getting hotmail index page... 

Processing java check.... 

Logging in... 

Following redirect... 

Loading main display... 

Loading folder list... 

Processing Folder: "Inbox", Total messages: 2, Unread messages: 1. 

Loading folder "Inbox" page 1... 

Getting email message... 

gotmail died with message: Unable to open /root/Mail/msn/Inbox. at /usr/bin/gotmail line 728. 

 
```

When I tried to use a configure file ,It reported 

REQUIRE UERNAME etc. 

but I indeed write all of these into ~/.gotmailrc. 

now I get on the web site of gotmail to findout anyting useful.

----------

## bsolar

Moved from Desktop Environments.

----------

## schutten

I would recommend on using hotway. 

As said earlier the ebuild exists already for a long time, its just not in portage yet.

ebuild is at:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8014

This is for version 0.5.1

Put this ebuild into your local portage tree (/usr/local/portage/net-www/hotway) & emerge (search for how to do this exactly).

hotway has the advantage over gotmail that is doe not try to parse the homail web-pages (which change every no and then), but that it uses the same protocol as outlook express to fetch the emails from the server.

hotway acts as a server on your local computer that converts the MS/hotmail protocol to regular POP3. This means that _any_ email client can be used to fetch mails from hotmail.

Also see this previous thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=15318&highlight=hotway

----------

## schutten

I just updated the ebuild in the buglist.

This is the latest release of hotway (0.5.2), get it from https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8014

Instructions on how to install using a local portage:

su to root

mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/net-mail

copy downloaded hotway.tgz into /usr/local/portage/net-mail

cd /usr/local/portage/net-mail

tar xvzf hotway.tgz

make sure that 

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

is set in /etc/make.conf

emerge hotway

notice the instructions:

- add this line to /etc/services: 

   hotwayd         110/tcp

- edit /etc/xinetd.d/hotwayd to enable the service

- if xinetd was already installed:

   /etc/init.d/xinetd restart

   or if xinetd just got installed:

   rc-update add xinetd default

   /etc/init.d/xinetd start

----------

